

PHP loses contributor, scalar types in limbo - rdlowrey
http://news.php.net/php.internals/82750

======
bovermyer
Well that's unfortunate.

Could someone who's a little closer to this illuminate the ramifications?

~~~
joshstrange
I personally don't know much but from reading replies I think this reply [0]
by Philip Sturgeon might give the most insight:

> _I do not accept this.

> You are one of the most active, motivated and appreciated contributors of
> PHP over the last few years. Not to shit on anyone specifically, but there
> are only 4 or 5 people doing 80% of the work of PHP recently, and you are
> one of them.

> Scalar Type Hints are a massive burden, and you're stuck in the middle of
> everyone who has a strong opinion about either strict or weak and getting
> screamed at by both camps at the same time as getting crap from the people
> who dont want either.

> I constantly see people giving you shit in here, on Reddit, StackOverflow
> Chat and wherever else and it sickens me. They're condescending, patronising
> or at the very least missing some P's and Q's which are fairly important
> when giving feedback as harsh as they often give.

> The lack of respect between contributors here in general sickens me, and I'm
> not known as somebody who is wildly polite at all times.

> Scalar Type Hinting was the closest it's ever been. If the workload is too
> much then stick to one RFC at a time, but to remove yourself from the
> equation is a massive loss for PHP as a whole. I'm not trying to place a
> burden on you, but your input will be sorely missed by a massive number of
> people.

> Please, don't let the assholes win. PHP needs you._

[0]
[http://news.php.net/php.internals/82754](http://news.php.net/php.internals/82754)

~~~
bovermyer
Well crap. Away from PHP I go, it would seem. I think I'll finally jump ship
to Ruby, or maybe to Clojure...

